# Carb cycling diet help?



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wondered if i could get some help with planning this carb cycling out. i was doing timed carb diet dont think i was doing it properly, the low carbs were making me feel headaches and nausea. i just need a bit of help with my macros for each day im quite new to counting calories and stuff.

Monday- high carb

Tue - no carb

Wed- low carb

Thurs- low carb

Fri- high carb

Sat- low carb

Sunday- no carb

On my fitnesspal i worked out i should be hitting around 1850 cals per day to lose 1lb a week. i wanna keep as much muscle mass as i possibly can and just gradually cut fat. if someone could help me hit my macros that would be good. i think about 160 or 170g protein on low and no carb days and less on carb days?

My weight just now is 11stone 5, body fat i dont know will post up a pic shortly.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm not much help... But I have high, medium and low days, would not have no carb days at this stage as it seems very extreme unless prepping or something.

My weight loss seems to have levelled at just over 1lb a week.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not much help... But I have high, medium and low days, would not have no carb days at this stage as it seems very extreme unless prepping or something.
> 
> My weight loss seems to have levelled at just over 1lb a week.


thanks for the reply. how much grams of carbs do you aim for on your low days? im thinking about 20 g or maybe a bit more?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

1990 said:


> thanks for the reply. how much grams of carbs do you aim for on your low days? im thinking about 20 g or maybe a bit more?


Well mine are higher than that on my low days... And tbh if you're getting headaches and nausea then u should maybe up them too?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm using carb cycling just now, but I adjust it day to day depending on how I feel/look.

In general I keep carbs low, when I can see the muscles getting flat as glycogen stores empty and I start to get a bit tired as well, then I have the carb up the next day and that sorts me out.

Using this system I'm dropping between 0.5-1lb a week, but importantly for me strength and muscle not being affected.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I do:

*Sun* - Training + Cardio - High - 200g carbs

*Mon* - Rest day - Low - 100g

*Tue* - Training - High

*Wed* - Cardio - Low

*Thur* - Training - Med - 150g

*Fri* - Cardio - Low

*Sat* - Rest day - No - Usually zero but no more than 30g if I slip up.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i'm done the 3 day carb cycle worked very well for me

your headache may be down to lack of water. how much a day you drinking.

whats your body weight as your protein intake looks low. are you eating your fats as they will be used for energy while you doing this cycle.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

jon1 said:


> i'm done the 3 day carb cycle worked very well for me
> 
> your headache may be down to lack of water. how much a day you drinking.
> 
> whats your body weight as your protein intake looks low. are you eating your fats as they will be used for energy while you doing this cycle.


my body weight is 11stone 5 mate

all i drink is water


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 96064
View attachment 96065
View attachment 96066


Anyone know what my body fat levels are just now? im aiming for 15%


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

bump? if anyone could estimate my body fat? above thanks?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

About 23%. Difficult to say from those pics. Just one standing natural showing full waist up would be more helpful but at the end of the day, the percentage doesn't matter.

Just keep training and eating right and you will see improvements over time. Taking photos every 6-8 weeks is a good way of comparing as opposed to checking yourself out in the mirror daily when you won't see much of anything.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> About 23%. Difficult to say from those pics. Just one standing natural showing full waist up would be more helpful but at the end of the day, the percentage doesn't matter.
> 
> Just keep training and eating right and you will see improvements over time. Taking photos every 6-8 weeks is a good way of comparing as opposed to checking yourself out in the mirror daily when you won't see much of anything.


well i was 20% and ive lost over a stone and my body fat has gone up? im close to just abandoning my cut and going back to bulking.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

1990 said:


> well i was 20% and ive lost over a stone and my body fat has gone up? im close to just abandoning my cut and going back to bulking.


Don't take my estimation as gospel mate. Wait for a few more opinions. It's taken me 6 months of carb cycling at a re-comp level of calories to see noticeable results. But like everyone you have good and bad days with carb/water bloating.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Don't take my estimation as gospel mate. Wait for a few more opinions. It's taken me 6 months of carb cycling at a re-comp level of calories to see noticeable results. But like everyone you have good and bad days with carb/water bloating.


sorry mate im not familiar with re comp, what level of calories is needed for it?

also what does your carb intake look like in grams on high and low days?

thanks


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

1990 said:


> sorry mate im not familiar with re comp, what level of calories is needed for it?
> 
> also what does your carb intake look like in grams on high and low days?
> 
> thanks


It just means your calories are close to maintenance, with a slight increase or decrease depending on your goals. So it's not an all out cut or an all out bulk, somewhere inbetween.

It's the slower way to do it, but to me, the results are more sustainable.

Here's a copy of my current meal plan:


----------

